# [Resolved] 95 to 98



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

How can I remove win 95 and do a full install of 98? I have both 95 and 98se disks.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Is your Windows 98SE CD the "full" or "upgrade' version?

Making the move from 95 to 98SE would be a good move on your part.

I've only done upgrades and have never done a clean install on mine or anyone else's computer, so I'll let someone else assist you.

Frank's Windows 95/98 Tips


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Yes, as Frank asked is your Win 98 Cd a full ver or just an Upgrade disk?

There are few things to be taken care of before installing the OS. Do you want to format the C Drive and do the installation? If yes, then start the computer and hit the Del(or F2 or F10 or F8) key. This would take you into the BIOS setup.

Here you need to change the boot sequence so that the Primary Boot Device is the Cdrom(or D according to the BIOS make). After changing the sequence save the settings and restart the computer.

Insert the Win 98 Cd into the drive. Thats it the computer will boot through the CdRom.

Now select the Command Prompt option and once you get to the prompt type the command *format c:* and hit the Enter key. This would format the C drive and once you are done you can browse through the folders in the DOS itself else you can restart the computer and then again boot through the Cd and start the installation of the OS.


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Just thought this link might help too -

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;Q221829

But follow the steps only from the *How to Install Windows 98*. Dont do all the fdisk and other stuff.


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

Thanks for the reply. Everything worked well until format reached 39%. Then a message came up that said: 
"An internal stack overflow caused this session to be halted. 
Change the stacks setting in your CONFIG.SYS file and then try 
again"
Now I can't seem to open config.sys to change


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Did you restart the computer, boot through the cd and try agan. Check that and get back.


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

Yes. When the message appeared there was no choice but to reboot. The computer boots normally. How do I get into CONFIG.SYS on 95?


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Can you get to Windows??? If yes then delete it and it wont effect the working of windows in anyway. Check that.

To edit if you can boot normally. Go to My Computer->C:\ and check for the file config.sys. Open it in the Notepad.exe and then you can edit it.

Try that and get back.


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

I can get to windows. The computer is os is win 95. Delete what? What I want to do is remove 95 and install 98. I have done this before on other machines using a boot disk to reformat, with no problems. Now I keep getting the "stacks" message. I opened the config.sys file with notepad as you suggested and find no reference to "stacks"


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Delete Config.sys file.

Or 

If you still want to edit the file then if there is no line for stacks then you add one, try this - 

STACKS=9,128 save and exit.

But I'd suggest you delete the file and format the drive.


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

Now I have really fouled things up. I used fdisk and removed primary partition. Now it can't find os. I then used boot disk and attempted to format C with the same stacks error. I then tried to boot from CD and then load win 98. It tried to format with same stacks error. Am I screwed?


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

What this is totally impossible... You fdisked and removed your primary partition and then formatted C drive and got that message??? 

What did you do exactly? Did you do the fdisk operation correctly? If you do that then there will be no C drive at all. But if you created one again then there'll one. So what did you do exactly. Need some info plz.


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

I deleted primary partition and then created a primary partition then tried to format. I don't know anything about fdisk and probably did it all wrong


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

I'm really confused. If you do that and create a primary partition and then format it there should be no problems at all as there would be not a single file there(not even config.sys).

Use the link I posted above and then do the entire process correctly and get back.

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;Q221829


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

I printed out the instructions and followed them carefully. Everything went as written until step #10. When I typed in "format c" I got "bad command or file name". I then followed the directions and typed in "extract ebd.cab format.com" and
got "general failurewritingdrive A" I did this several times with the same result.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You need the colon:

format c:


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

I guess it would be better to try with a floppy disk now. Are you sure that the Cd is a full version MS cd?

Try with a floppy and check again.

You can get a bootdisk from www.bootdisk.com

edit : Oops thanks for that update AcaCandy.


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

You're right, I needed the colon. Unfortunately, when it gets to 39% I get the same stack overflow message.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Go into the bios setup and make it default........


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Does the error comes up with the config.sys in it? I guess there is some problem with your RAM. Not sure though. But does the previous message come up or only stack overflow?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Also, what kind of hardware do you have installed?

http://support.microsoft.com/defaul...verflow &rnk=1&src=DHCS_MSPSS_gn_SRCH&SPR=W98

Another thought too, in the bios setup.......is there a virus scanner set to auto scan? If so, disable that......


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Yes, that link could help. But when the disk is fdisked would there be a config.sys file in the first place?  I guess its something related to the h/w...


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Not sure pvc (and don't roll your eyes at me  smack! ) but I am wondering since the boot disk has a config.sys file on it........whether that would play into any equation? Don't know...just thinking out loud now.......


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Ok! Wont do that AcaCandy 

BTW are you using the Cd or Floppy?


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

I am useing floppy. I have a full ver win 98se. I went through the entire procedure again with the same result. 

The full message reads: "Trying to recover allocation unit 26,193

An internal stack overflow has caused this session to be halted. Change the stacks setting in your CONFIG.SYS file and then try again"

I have been using a floppy labeled windows 9x full boot. I also tried a 98se boot disk That I downloaded. Since I am trying to get rid of win 95 and install 98se should I be using a 95 boot disk? 

I know nothing


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Did you try with the Cd? If not then I'd suggest you to do that again.

That would be much better. And before we do anything more did you try with another bootdisk?

About using the Win 95 or Win 98 disk go for Win 98 better.


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

I am trying now to format from the CD. 
It's up to 11%,---- 17%------28%------36%----37%---38%-----
39%------##&&#@@%^%$##*.

Same thing


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Access the bios setup and look for a virus scanner.......


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

The only mention of virus in BIOS is located under standard CMOS SETUP AND IT SAYS; Boot Sector Virus Protection-DISABLED

Under Advanced CMOS Setup, should Internal Cache be enabled or disabled? it is enabled now.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

How many ram chips do you have?

In the bios setup is there something referring to level 2 cache?


Another thought........boot with the windows 98 boot disk and choose without cdrom support........then try format c: again......

If that doesn't work, at the a: prompt, type

c: 
and press enter

then type:

dir
and press enter

Is there a windows directory


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

As far as I can tell there is 96 megs of ram installed. In the Advanced Chipset Setup in Bios there is something that says DRAM Auto Configuration and that is ENABLED. The only mention of the word cache anywhere in BIOS is in Advanced CMOS Setup and it reads: Internal Cache-ENABLED
External Cache-EEABLED
System Bios Cacheable-ENABLED

I have no Idea what any of that means


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

You've 96 MB RAM. So do you've two(32+64) memory chips? If so then take out one of them and try again. Also have you checked as to what AcaCandy has posted.



> Originally posted by AcaCandy :
> 
> Another thought........boot with the windows 98 boot disk and choose without cdrom support........then try format c: again......
> 
> ...


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

I think we are on the right track. I took out one of the ram chips and instead of hanging up on Alloc unit 26,193, it hung on alloc unit 208578. I am going to continue trying with different combinations of Ram.


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Thats better. 

Yes check with different RAM chip(s) and get back.


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

A premature cellebration. I tried it with every combination of Ram I have to no avail. It still stops at 39% but the allocation unit changed as I descibed. All combinations of Ram resulted in the same hang up.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

In the bios setup, is the hard drive being recognized for it's correct size?

If so, try running scandisk on the c: drive.

Another possibility is a failing hard drive...........

What's the history on the hard drive.

A cut and paste of some information here:

Bad Sectors!!

If FORMAT stutters during its progress and says it is trying to "recover an allocation unit", chances are that the drive has sustained some physical damage and has bad sectors. If you were out of the room and missed this, a summary of the drive, including of any bad sectors, will be displayed at the end of the format process.

To look further at any bad sectors, use the SCANDISK utility, and run a surface scan. If there are only one or two bad sectors, and their location is apparently random, it's likely the drive has been damaged. However if you find large numbers of bad sectors, either in some sort of a pattern, or all starting at one point, it is possible that the drive has not been properly set up in CMOS.

Normally the presence of bad sectors is an indication that a drive is 'on it's way out'. However if the bad area is not too big, and is located toward the end, you might consider repartitioning the drive to use just that part of the drive that is unaffected. This practice is not recommended for a system where data integrity is important.

http://www.lanyoncomputers.com.au/ideinstall_5.html


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

Thank you for your help. Just before I started reformatting the drive I started in msdos and ran scandisk. It came back showing no bad clusters at all. I just took the drive to a computer store and asked them to try to format and they had the same problem I did. They said it was a bad drive. I give up. thanks anyway for everyones time.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Sorry, I didn't want to be right with that one...... 

Not sure how old the hard drive is.....but most have 3 year warranties......just go to their website and key in your serial number to see........you may get lucky.


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

I guess this is nearly Solved. But just to add on I guess -



> I took out one of the ram chips and instead of hanging up on Alloc unit 26,193, it hung on alloc unit 208578


This could've been a HDD location too rather than just the RAM. Just a thought.


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

what is a hdd location?


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

HDD - Hard Disk Drive.

I just thought it was a problem with the harddisk too.


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

Installed different HD. Formatted with no trouble. Now when I try to install from CD I get DEVICE DRIVER NOT FOUND: 'OEMCD001'
No valid CDrom Device Drivers selected. What Now? (besides throwing it out the window)


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You're booting with a windows 98 boot disk and choosing start with cdrom support, correct?


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

I booted with a win 98 bootdisk and chose Without CDROM support last night. I then Did a Format C: and when finished I rebooted and chose "with CDrom Support. That is when I get the message. I probably misinterpreted the instructions in step 2 of "How to partition the hard disk". that came from the link in this thread.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Looks like your cdrom is going to need drivers loaded.

There was a thread not too long ago where someone explained it very well....let me try to locate it.......

Have a look at bandit's post here:

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=94920&highlight=copy+OAK*.*+C


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

Thank you. I did try to find a driver for this device at Driver Guide and was successful. The problem is that they are all zip files and I don't know how to unzip in dos. I read a lot of info on this last night and this morning until I passed out. I installed pkzip for msdos, but I can't even open the included manual that explains how to use it. Also the driver files seem to be Winzip. I looked in the dir files on the pkzip disk and it shows a MANUAL.TXT file but when I type A:MANUAL.TXT I get Bad Command or File Name.
Gene


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Unzip it on your good computer, then transfer the files to a floppy....All of the cdroms that I've installed in the past that needed real mode drivers, all came with one floppy disk......


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

I did that and it did install the drivers in dos. I then booted and chose w/cdrom support and got the same message. I don't seem to have any power to cdrom (no light). I checked the connections and they are all hooked up correctly. Maybe I have a bad cdrom. Is there a way to check.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Does the tray open?


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

The tray would not open. I shut down and disconnected the ribbon wire on the cd and then restarted the computer. Then the tray opens. This is an old gateway computer with the cd connection on the sound card (sb16) I put in a newer cd. Maybe it just can't run a cd. The old one was a strange device with a seperate gizmo that you put the cd in. I changed it because the computer couldn't find it either. I'm sorry if I've wasted your time. I really am trying to learn.
Gene


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

No problem......everytime I ask someone if their cdrom is connected to the sound card, someone else usually posts and reminds me that they haven't connected that way in years (anyone's ears ringing out there   )

So this cd is still connecting to the sound card? That makes a bit more sense......I think you'll need additional drivers..it's been a while since I've connected one this way......I'll have to do some research...


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

I should tell you that the original cd was a NEC Multi-spin CD Reader that was connected with a strange type of connection that I've never seen before. This came from the A seperate card that had something that looked like where you would plug a printer in. I disconnected that and when I put in the new CDROM the only place to plug it in was on the sound card. The HD plugs into the same card as the Monitor. The odd thing is, I enjoy this. 
Gene


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'm wondering if it was a SCSI drive? Hmmm, not sure if there is such a thing.........did the card say anything like 'adaptec' on it?

At one point back in the thread, it seemed like you could boot off the windows cd..will that still work?


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

The card that it the old CD reader plugged into says:NEC Technologies Inc. The attachment is a picture of it. No, I can no longer open from cd. That was with a different sys


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

So currently, what cdrom are we using and how is it connected? To the sound card still?

Also, the cable that the hard drive is on.....is there a middle connector that we can attach the cdrom to?


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

I have all kinds of junk on a table in my bedroom. I try to get them going and then give them to members of the drug rehab that I run. I don't think I did the attach right on last post.


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

It is a samsung CD from an old HP. Yes, it is still hooked to sound card.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

That first shot looks like a SCSI connector........count the pins, are there 50 total? 

On the sound card, where the cdrom is currently connected.....are there 40 pins?

Also, are you sure you've got it plugged into the sound card in the right direction? If my memory serves me correctly, I think they can be plugged in backwards......and that'll never work.

Another thing, do you have a picture higher up of the last posting....something strikes me as looking strange there.......

Can the hard drive and cdrom go on the same cable?


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

You've got it, the old NEC cd was plugged into the separate card with 50 pins. The plug on the sound card has 40 pins. I have tried it plugged in both ways to no avail. I also have tried plugging in the middle connector on the ribbon to the HD and the end connector to the CD. I also reversed this and tried that. When I plug the CD with the HD cable and reboot I get "can't locate HD".
I am going to be away for a few to pick up daughter. I will be right back. Please don't give up. You are appreciated.
Thanks,Gene


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Oh, I never give up, until all avenues are exhausted.......I hate to lose to machines 

When you attach the cdrom on the same cable, you're changing the jumpers on the cdrom to slave, correct? Red stripe on gray cable towards power connector too?


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

Hmmm, change jumper to slave. What a novel idea. IT WORKED!!!
Can a kiss be sent by this post? I changed the jumper and hooked up with the middle connection to the HD and now have CD, just like you said.

Uhoh, New Problem. Now I get ERROR: PCI Read Configuration Failure.

I went ahead and at the A: prompt typed D: I then got a D: prompt and typed setup and the attachment is a photo of what came up. Is there a way to check the BIOS? I did check with fdisk for partition info and saw nothing about LBA or non-LBA partitions. When I did Format C: it did 1005 and gave no indication of any errors on drive. What now?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

In the bios setup, look for something similar to 'enable LBA support.'


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

How do I get in the BIOS. Pushing the del key doesn't work. It says keyboard failure. I can push f-8 and get the start choices, but I don't know what to do with them.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Since this is an old HP, it may be tricky......

Try F 1 or F 2.....it may be CTRL-ALT-ENTER at the same time....let me have a look around.......

Also, on that last screen you posted.....what happens if you press enter to continue?


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

I pressed enter, And this is what I got:
Setup found errors on your hard disk.

You must repair these errors before continuing with setup. For more info, see SETUP.TXT on setup disk 1 or the windows CD
Press any key to quit setup.

When is crying appropriate?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Big girls don't cry  

Check to see if you can get into the bios setup......this is a new hard drive, correct?


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

yes, I am trying to get into BIOS now. Any clues?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Did you try the F 1, or F 2 keys?

also, here is the readme file:

While the installation of Windows 98 is smoother than ever, 
Microsoft recommends that you follow the basic guidelines below 
before installing any operating system. 

* Make sure that your computer is powerful enough. You'll need at 
least a 486DX or 66 megahertz (MHz) processor and 24 megabytes (MB) 
of RAM. 

* Make sure you have enough free hard disk space. A typical
installation requires 205 MB to 260 MB of hard disk space, but may
range between 190 MB to 400 MB, depending on your system 
configuration, the options you choose to install, and whether you 
are installing the full version or upgrade version of Windows 98. 
For more detailed information on disk space requirements, read the 
Setup.txt file in the Win98 folder on your Windows 98 Second Edition CD.

* Get the latest driver software for any scanners, modems, or peripheral 
devices attached to your computer. Consult the hardware documentation 
or visit the manufacturer's Web site for this information. 

* Scan your computer for viruses to make sure it is not infected. Run 
an anti-virus program with the latest virus signatures and allow the 
program to remove any viruses. Consult your anti-virus software 
documentation about obtaining updated virus signature files. 

* After completing the virus scan, disable all software-based and 
hardware-based anti-virus applications before running Windows Setup. 
Re-enable any anti-virus applications after setup is complete. Consult 
the documentation of your anti-virus software for instructions. 

* Back up all critical data on your hard disk by using a third-party 
backup utility or by manually saving important files to floppy disks 
or other media. 

* Close all open programs and disconnect from the Internet before running 
Windows Setup.

* Review the Setup.txt file located in the Win98 folder on the Windows 98 
Second Edition CD for late-breaking issues that may affect particular 
computer configurations.

* If you are upgrading from Windows 95 and want to preserve your current 
settings, run Windows 98 Setup while running Windows 95, and install to 
the same Windows directory on your hard drive.

* If you are installing the retail upgrade version of Windows 98 to a new 
or reformatted drive, have your previous Windows version disks or CD ready.
Setup will ask for them to verify your previous operating system version.

* If planning a dual-boot scenario with Windows NT, install Windows 98 first.

* Create the Windows Startup Disk when prompted by Setup. This disk has many 
capabilities beyond those in any previous version of Windows. In addition 
to several utilities, it has MS-DOS drivers for most CD-ROMs so that you 
can access your CD-ROM from MS-DOS when booting from the start-up disk. 

* It is strongly recommended that you save your system files when prompted 
by Windows Setup, in the event you need to return to your previous version 
of Windows. This requires up to 110 MB of hard disk space.


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

Therein lies the problem. This system is probably less than required. The cabinet says Gateway 2000 486/33C. 
Anyway, I tried 95 and it would not read the disk. At this point I decided to put in 3.11 that I have on floppy. It was doing fine until disk 2. Then I got SETUP ERROR #214 Setup cannot open or create the file A:\vgadib.3gr, which is needed toset up windows. Set up cannot continue. Maybe I should give the kid an abacus and a typewriter. 
Gene


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'd opt for 95....on that system.....look, can you try this....

You obviously have another good working computer.....can you hook this hard drive up to it (disconnect your other hard drive, make this the master)......boot to it using a boot disk....and install 95 from there....when it gets to the point of looking for new hardware, try to cancel out....then disconnect the drive and put it back in the problem machine so it can find the hardware that belongs to that computer......just an idea......


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

Okay, Here's the deal. I Removed the HD from a working computer and put in the one I am trying to format. As soon as I turned it on, with the boot disk installed, It started to run and then stopped with the message "Pri Master HDD Error" Run setup
Press F1 to resume. I then ran setup and was told my computer does not have a Hard Drive. I am sure it is hooked up correctly.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Double check the gray ribbon to the motherboard, make sure you've got it the right way, on some boards they can be put on backwards. Also on the hard drive, make sure it's jumpered as master with the little pins by the power connector, of course connected to a power connector from the power supply and the gray ribbon with the red stripe facing the power connector.


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

Good Morning, I have connected it in every possible combination and yes, the pins are jumpered to master. 
Here is a strange thing. Remember the bad HD that was at the beginning of this thread? Well, after being unsuccessful with the new drive, I put that drive in the working machine and told it to format. Before, I told you that it would hang "trying to recover alloc. unit 208,578" then it would stop format 
Now, it has been running all night and the message says:
"trying to recover allocation unit..... " The number is now up to 335,605 and is currently rising at the rate of 1 number per second. I don't have any idea what this means, or how many alloc. units there are, but am going to let it continue to its conclusion (whatever that will be) Any idea what it's doing?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Quite frankly, I'd give up on that other hard drive. Even if it does finish, once you attept to install an operating system, you'll probably run into installation problems as well........how large is the drive?


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

I know you're right, but I want to see what it does. It's now up to 345,851. It is a 2g drive.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hope you're patient


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Another thought just came to my mind 

Who makes the hard drive? Have you gone to their website and tried downloading their drive test utility?


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

Well, I definately have more time than money. So far I have been just pluging stuff in and seeing if it works. (HD's, CD's, Processors, Motherboards, and various cards) . Is there a way to find what works with what? Also, is it OK to have conversations like this in this forum? I'm not sure of what is proper use.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Sure, as long as it doesn't stray too far off topic.

It sounds like what you're doing is the only way you'll figure out what works with what.....when you're dealing with old parts, new parts, and mixing parts, then trying to combine them.....it's a crap shoot.


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

Thanks for the tip on the HD diag. I just got a diag program for samsung. (the current drive) I am going to try it whenever this thing gets finished doing whatever it is doing. There was also a low level format program available with instructions. I think i'll try that sometime. What's that about?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Have never done a low level format.....so you'll have to let me know on that one  Supposedly it writes all zeros to the drive......


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

There is a lot of cool stuff on the samsung elec. site about it.

www.samsungelectronics.com (how do I insert a link on these post replies?)


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

Never mind, I just did


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

WOW! Have read all the posts like a long story...

Ok! Hope I can know few things now(sorry if they've already been answered). Did you fdisk and partition the new disk? Did you format it correctly? Does the BIOS detect the drive? There is a command to bypass the scandisk when you want to install Windows but we can try that later after these doubts are cleared.

Also to add on about the low level format... I guess AcaCandy already answered that. Yes, even if you do an fdisk/format any number of times(your earlier data is almost there). Only when you do a LLF its completely erased and is written over by the Os and 1s. So that'll totally make the HDD a new and clean one.

Plz post back about the det. and we can go ahead. About installing from another HDD, I'd suggest you to only copy the Windows installation files and the system files needed to boot to DOS atleast(msdos.sys, io.sys and command.com). Then take out the new HDD and connect it to your current computer and install. If you install the OS when its connected to another computer then there could be a few problems with the drivers and stuff.... Just a thought.


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

Right now, the old HD ( the bad one) is in the working machine. It is still formating.(I THINK) It is now at alloc. unit 420,000 and still going. How many alloc. units does a 2g HD have?If it finally finishes and is formatted, but will not let me install an OS, I am going to experiment with low level format and see what happens. It's all good. Thanks,Gene


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Gene,
Its not at all advisable to use that HDD. AcaCandy already posted that even after the formatting or scandisk you would have problems with the disk. But if you really want to try it out then you can do as you like it.

Check that and get back.

About the allocation units. I'm not sure about it. You can take a look at this site -

http://www.firmware.com/support/bios/cluster.htm


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

Well, you were absolutely right. After the HD was finally finished formatting, I tried to install OS and got the same message I got before.
-------> PCI READ CONFIGURATION FAILURE 

This came up during the boot sequence but continued to boot. When it got to the 3 choices, I chose: install from CD. It then started to install and then I got the "may need to have logical block addressing enabled" message. 
Do you have any idea how to get into BIOS on Phoenix 80486 ROM BIOS PLUS Version 0.10 G17-2 or what this means.

-------> PCI READ CONFIGURATION FAILURE 

I have since attempted 3 different HD's with same result so I think there is something wrong in BIOS


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Check this site -

http://www.firmware.com/support/oldbios/1012.htm



> If You Are Prompted to Run Setup and Press F1 to Continue
> If you see an error message that advises you of an invalid configuration and asks you to run Setup, then displays an F1 To Continue or F1 To Retry Boot message, then you do not have Setup built in. See What If I Don't Have Built In Setup, below. If the message is F1 To Continue, F2 to run SETUP, then simply press F2 to run Setup.
> 
> Hotkey Access
> ...


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

Thank you pvc9, I can now get into the bios. Do you have any info on what this error message means?

-------> PCI READ CONFIGURATION FAILURE

Gene


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Np 

I guess its something related to the bus(es) connected to the devices. AFAIK it stands for Peripheral Componecnt Interface/Interconnect. But is the error msg still coming up? Did you set the HDD to LBA in the BIOS?


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

I am unable to locate anything in the bios relating to LBA. I don't know what the heck is going on now. I still get the same error message no matter what HD I attempt in this machine. The attachments are photos of screen in BIOS setup. I hope you can make them out. Other than a lot of one finger typing, it is the only way that I can show you what is there.
Gene


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

Here is page 2


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

That choice was an FDISK choice:

At the "A:\>" prompt, type "FDISK" and press Enter.
You will see a very long message, telling you that "Your computer has a disk larger than 512 MB", and asking if you wish to enable large disk support. ("Large disk support" means "FAT32".) Answer "Y", to enable large disk support.



BEFORE format c:


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

The 2nd attachment wouldnt help at all. Thats not needed too.

Its something in the first attachment itself. Isnt there a column after the last one "Size" in the Hard Disk 1 row? I guess there should be one. BTW the first column's name isnt clear too... what is it actually?

edit : AC, I guess first we need to enable the LBA support in the BIOS. Just a thought... no rolling eyes now...


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

What hard drive do you have in the machine? That isn't a 2 gig hard drive showing in the bios?


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

In the Hard disk size column there are several choices of type HD. On the HD I would like to use it says:

Cyl-4186 HD16 SEC63 2.16GB

I then chose No.48 which was a user defined choice and set the figures to correspond with those on the HD. Same result.

ACA- It is set to fat 32

BTW- why does the post always say I'm offline?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Go to the user panel at the top of the page....you've set yourself up to hide from other users when logged in....I can 'see' you, as well as the other moderators, but everyone else can't.

You must be sure you are choosing the corresponding settings for the hard drive you have installed......and make sure you save changes coming out of the bios....otherwise, it'll go back to what you have posted....which is WRONG for the 2 gig hard drive.


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

> Go to the user panel at the top of the page....you've set yourself up to hide from other users when logged in....I can 'see' you, as well as the other moderators, but everyone else can't.


The (Mod oops) Admin sees you all the time . Yes you need to change the setting in the User Panel. Uncheck the option to show you in Invisible Mode, then Save Modifications and that should help.

Also as Aca has posted are you saving the settings before coming out of the BIOS?


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

In the bios where you chose HD type there are several choices. It says that choice 48 or 49 is user defined. I chose 48 and set it to correspond with the numbers on the HD. There were some things that it would not set. Here is how it looks:

Cyl Hd Pre LZ Sec Size
4186 16 0 1 63 ***

It would not let me enter anything in the size spot. Also, on the HD there was nothing indicating what would go in the Pre or LZ headings. 

Gene


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

That's fine....it should figure that out from the settings you enter....but you MUST save changes coming out.......then go back and see if it shows up correctly.


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

This is like no bios I've seen. There is nothing anywhere saying Save changes, or exit saving changes. The only thing I can find is at the bottom of the screen it says: F-10 to exit, esc to reboot. I pressed esc. and then went back to BIOS and it maintained what I put in so I guess it "saved". The first attachment is where the PCI error message occurs. The second is the fdisk/partition info.
Why does it say Total disk space is 44 Mbytes, this seems wrong.
Gene


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

Can you make more than one attachment on the same post?


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

BTW did you try with another floppy disk or bootdisk? Just curious.
May be its related to the disk we are using as you've already said that you tried with multiple harddrives...

Check with another floppy and see if its the same. 

And, the ans is NO you cannot post a reply with 2 attachments. May be Aca can explain more...


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

I just tried another boot disk. Same result. I can't help but feel that the message,-----> PCI READ CONFIGURATION FAILURE, that is right at the beginning of the boot sequence, can't be a good thing. That little arrow is part of the message.
Anymore info on what that could mean.
Gene


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Double check the cdrom connections and any add in PCI cards......maybe when you changed the hard drive, you knocked something else loose.


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

I double checked all connections and found them to be good. Just a thought, I wonder if the NEC card that formerly was wired to the old style CD reader could have anything to do with this. The card is still in because it is also where a printer would have to be connected. There is no other plug for the printer. what do you think?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Will it come out? What kind of sound card and modem do you have?


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

I took the card out and had the same result. The sound card is a SB16 and there is no modem. Remember, the sound card is one of the old types with the plug in available for a CD type plug.
The below is info about the card from the NEC technologies site.

http://support.nectech.com/index.htm

The CD-XT003 is an 8-bit ISA to SCSI interface card that was manufactured for NEC by Trantor Systems. The Trantor designation for this card is T130. The N.E.C. OEM'ed version does not come with a BIOS chip installed but there is a socketed space for one. The card uses I/O addresses and can be jumpered for IRQ-3, 5 or 7 (but the DOS/Windows drivers do not use an IRQ). Since the BIOS chip is not present, the card does not take up any Upper Memory space. The SCSI terminators are socketed and are located below the internal SCSI connector. The external SCSI connector is a female 25-pin D-Shell connector. Configuration settings for the dip-swithes and IRQ jumpers is etched on the board.

QuickSpecs Supports up to 7 individually configured SCSI devices, simultaneously. 
Non-current model.

Addresses I/O mapped 
Compatibility PC/XT/AT386/486 compatible, MS-DOS versions 3.x, 4.x, 5.x, 6.x, DR-DOS 5
Not supported via NEC Technologies under MSWindows 95 or above operating system or under NT. 
Interrupts Configurable interrupts (3, 5 or 7) but not used in DOS/Windows. 
Performance Data Transfer Rate: 
Up to 1 MB/sec transfer rate possible 
Data Format
8-bit SCSI data format with automatic parity generation

Connectors Internal 50 pin header.External 25 pin DB25F, (Internal and External SCSI interface connectors)


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yes, it's coming back to me....long thread....working on a bunch of long ones today.......

The FDISK info that you posted....there's something wrong there, it shows only 44 megs available......not even enough to install windows......is this the bad drive that took so long to format?

It probably has a name 'complex'


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

Yes, but I am getting the same LGA message on every drive I put in.(3) When I tried alternate drives I was sure to go into BIOS and configure to match settings listed on drive. In each case the available disk space was listed as being considerably lower than actual. In each case when I attempted to Scandisk it gave me the incorrect LBA settings message. Where do you set that?
Gene


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

The name fits


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Try fdisking one without FAT 32, saying no to LBA......Use FAT 16......I'm thinking your bios may have the limitation problem......do you by chance have a software overlay program, like EZ-Bios that you can try setting a hard drive up with? If not, go to Maxtor's website and download it.......boot to a hard drive with that and run thru the routine.


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

I tried with fat 16, same result. Right now I am trying to install 95 with the HD in a working computer. I was not able to find EZ Bios on the maxtor site. Maybe I wasn't at the right place. Also, maybe there is an bios update available somewhere. I am going to look around and see.
Gene


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I think it's now called MaxBlast.

http://www.maxtor.com/products/DiamondMax/techsupport/TechnicalProcedures/24023.html


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

The Maxblast says it will only work with a maxtor HD. Out of the 4 HD's I've been trying none are maxtor. The installing 95 and then switching the HD back to the other machine didn't work. when I start up it goes through the checking base memory stuff and then just stops. The 95 boot disk is no help. I finally decided to put in 3.11 and forget it but now my 3.11,disk 2 seems to have lost a needed file, so that wont work either. I've been lucky so far. The first one you helped me with back in january was given to a 20 year old that is maintaining a 4.0 GPA and helps others get off crack. No matter what, we done good.
Thanks,Gene


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Hello Candy and plitibtz,

I was just passing through and noticed something that may or may not be relevent. In the BIOS screen posted earlier, HD 1 is set to Type 0. If this is an SCSI drive you are dealing with then the settings for both HD 1 and HD 2 must be set to "Not installed" since SCSI hard drives do not use the built-in hard disk drive controller on the mobo.

Take care,

Kilowatt


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

For what it's worth, I've used it to set up other drives..........


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

It sure won't hurt to give it a try. I'll let you know. About what Kilowatt 1 just posted, both the HD and the Floppy cables plug into a removable card on the board. Is that SCSI? It is the same card that the monitor plugs into on the outside.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

KW, I think he's got a floppy/ide card from looking at the picture that he's posted. I have one of those little outdated puppies as well....There's space for one ide cable and a floppy cable. There is no ide or floppy controller on the motherboard.


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

Well, I downloaded the maxblast and with the HD in the old machine it started to boot and then said "not enough memory to perform operation" or to that effect. I then put the HD in the working machine and booted with maxblast. You were right, it worked fine even without a maxtor HD. Unfortunately, after format and partition, I still can't get a working OS on the HD. In the working machine, I have no problem installing Win 98, but that will not run on the old 486 machine. (not enough memory)
I can't get 95 to install on either machine. I'm done for tonight, maybe it will look better tomorrow.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

There is a utility that performs the same function basically as maxblast ,,,do you have a seagate hard drive? Download discwizard for the seagate drive make a floppy and use it for your bootdisk. If you have some extra sticks of ram install them and that should solve your memory problem,, be sure to read all the instructions after you boot,, they are easy to follow if you read them...Good luck!

http://www.seagate.com/support/disc/drivers/discwizardse_download.html


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

Hello, is there anybody in there...
Different machine, same problem. This time I am working on an IBM ps/1. I think it is a 486 type computer. It has 2 HD's. The CDROM is a Matsu****a that runs off of the sound card. I am having a problem getting the CD player to be recognized. I downloaded the correct driver but when I tried to install it I was told that it needed MSCDEX. I found that, but I do not know how to install. The HD is clean (no OS). I need the CDROM to install an OS.


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Try using a Win 98 startup disk, that should load the cdrom drivers and you can install the OS. Also if there is an option in the BIOS to set the Primary Boot Device as Cdrom or change the boot sequence so that the Cdrom is the first entry then check that and boot through the cd and can install the OS without any problems.

If the cdrom option is not there in the BIOS then get the startup disk and it will do the work -

http://www.mirrors.org/archived_software/www.bootdisk.com/original.htm

Download the one for Win 98 SE OEM.


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

We're way past all that. The boot disk will not find the CD driver because the CD is an old style that connects to the sound card and is not supported by the OAK drivers included in the boot disk. I have the correct driver on a floppy and can install it. During install it successfully finds the CDROM but cannot locate the needed file MSCDEX.EXE That file is on the boot disk but I can't figure out how to get it onto the HD. All the reading I've done tells me I have to change the AUTOEXEC.BAT files, and the CONFIG.SYS files. I can't figure out how to do either. When I am in MSDOS and try to type either of those I get "bad command or file name"


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Add the two lines indicated in the bold and that should help -

Autoexec.bat - *mscdex.exe /d:mscd0001*

Config.sys - *device=c:\cd*.sys /d:mscd0001*

Here change the cd*.sys to the *.sys* file that you've downloaded for the cdrom.

edit : This is how you would copy the mscdex.exe file to your c:\ drive.

At the a:\> prompt type *copy mscdex.exe c:\* and hit the enter key -

a:\>copy mscdex.exe c:\ [enter]


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

I know this sounds dumb, but add those lines to what? That is my problem. I don't know how to add these files.


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Ok! Np...

Do this sequentially after booting to the a:\> prompt -

a:\>copy mscdex.exe c:\ [enter] - This will copy the mscdex.exe file to the c drive

a:\>c: [enter] - This will change the prompt to c:\>

*c:\>copy con autoexec.bat* [enter] - Here the command would pass onto the next line and the _ will be blinking there. You need to type the line *mscdex.exe /d:mscd0001* manually and press the F6 key to save and exit. This should create a file by name autoexec.bat and the content should be that line.

You would return to the c:\> prompt again, now -

*c:\>copy con config.sys* [enter] - Here the command would pass onto the next line and the _ will be blinking there. You need to type the line *device=c:\cd*.sys /d:mscd0001*. Here change the cd*.sys to the *.sys* in the driver file that you've downloaded for the cdrom. Press the F6 key to save and exit. This should create a file by name config.sys and the content should be that line.

Restart and check again.


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Also if you are not sure as to what file you need to specify in the config.sys file then post back with the contents of the cdrom driver's files that you've and may be we can help.


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

Thank you for the help. Here are the read me files that are on the disc.(3.5 floppy). Sorry about the length. I think this is what you mean by driver sys? Is that right? (CDMKE.SYS)

Propraietary CD-ROM drive *
*****************************************************

/////////////////////////////////////////////////////
/// ///
/// Documentation for Installer and ///
/// Documentation for DeviceDriver ///
/// ///
/// Making date: 10/24/97 ///
/// ///
/// Copyright (C) 1995-1997 ///
/// Matsu****a-Kotobuki Electronics ///
/// Industries Ltd. All rights reserved. ///
/// Documentation by Device Driver Project(DDP) ///
/// ///
/////////////////////////////////////////////////////

*******************************************************************************
(A)	PC DOS and MS-DOS installation Procedure
(also supported for Windows 3.1 / Windows For Workgroup 3.11)
*******************************************************************************

1. Supportted CD-ROM drive:
<Propraietary Interface CD-ROM>
CR-562/563 (2x speed, tray loading type CD-ROM)

2. Installer file name:
INSTALL.EXE (Version 1.00, common file for installation)
INSTALL.DAT (installation's data file for propraietary CD-ROM)

3. Discription for execution:
If you will set up CR-56X(proprietary CD-ROM), please type following:
'INSTALL' [return]

*******************************************************************************
(B)	PC DOS and MS-DOS device driver support
(also supported for Windows 3.1, Windows for Workgroup 3.11)
*******************************************************************************

1. Supportted CD-ROM drive:
<Propraietary Interface CD-ROM>
CR-562/563 (2x speed, tray loading type CD-ROM)
CR-521/522/523 (1x speed, caddy loading type CD-ROM)

2. Driver name:
CDMKE.SYS (Version 4.11)

3. Driver discription:
[/D:xxxxxxx]	---> Device name option
ex.)DEVICE=CDMKE.SYS /D:MSCD001

[/SBP:nnn]	---> I/F board address option(Sound Blaster)
*[/P:nnn]	---> I/F board address option(Other)
if Sound Blaster board
ex.)DEVICE=CDMKE.SYS /D:MSCD000 /SBP:nnn
nnn==220, 240, 260 or 280(Default is 220)
Sound Blaster Pro(8bit) 220 or 240
Sound Blaster 16(16bit) 220, 240, 260 or 280
if MKE original or other board
ex.)DEVICE=CDMKE.SYS /D:MSCD000 /P:nnn
nnn==I/O base port address of interface board

*[/Q] ---> Non stop option
Non stop(no message <A>bort, <R>etry) in initializing driver.
ex.)DEVICE=CDMKE.SYS /D:MSCD000 /Q

* : You can omit this option.

Trademarks and Copyrights:
PC DOS and OS/2 is a registered trademark
of International Business Machines Corporation.
MS-DOS, MS Windows and CD-ROM Extensions are trademarks
or registered trademarks of Microsoft corporation.
Sound Blaster and Video Blaster is a registered trademark
of Creative Labs, Inc.
All other product/brand names are trademarks or registered trademarks
of their respective companies.



----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Ok! Thats much better and yes the file is *cdmke.sys*. If you want to follow the method I posted above everything with the copy con command you can do that and this is the line that needs to be present in the config.sys file *DEVICE=CDMKE.SYS /D:MSCD001*

OR

The easier way would be, copy only the mscdex.exe file from the floppy to the c:\ using the command posted earlier -

a:\>copy mscdex.exe c:\ [enter]

And then run the file 'Install.exe' of the cdrom drivers.


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

OK!! It worked, you are wonderful..... but, now when I type in E:WIN95\SETUP it starts to set up, runs through scandisk with NO ERRORS on C orD drives. When it initializes it says:

Please wait while setup initializes.
Copying files needed for Windows Setup....
Failed to convert destination filename with error -1
Cannot copy Setup files to temporary directory.
Run Setup again without any options by typing SETUP

I did that and it says Bad command or file name. At least it now finds the drive.
thanks


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Ok! Good to know that the drive is working under DOS now.

Sorry, about the error I cant help right now. I need some sleep as its very late for me here. Hope someone else can help out.

PS : IMHO I feel that its an error related to hardware.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Any virus scan programs loading in the bios setup?

Also, when you ran fdisk, you set the primary dos partition as active, correct?

Are you using that 'problem' drive I don't like ????


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

Hi, 
No, there are no virus programs in BIOS.
Yes the pri par. is set as active.
NO,NO,NO, not the drive WE don't like. These are 2 different drives. They are properly set as master/slave and are being recognized. When I start computer. Without a boot disk it finds the CD and allows me to start loading 95 up to the point described in last post. When I start with a 95 boot disk it says no cdrom installed. HUH!. 
Gene


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

That would be understandable, as you have the autoexec.bat and config.sys files on the hard drive that recognizes the cdrom....booting with a win95 boot disk, since it doesn't have your special drivers, it'll try loading first, thereby passing the autoexec.bat and config.sys files that you have 'fixed' on the hard drive.......

Hope that made sense....sometimes I type faster than I think.....

 

The only other thing that makes sense is the hard drive has bad sectors.....which one is this? and what's the history? Did it format without issues? How large is it? And the installation cd is original?


And when you just change to the cdrom drive by typing E:

it changes to E:

then type dir
and press enter........

is there a setup there?

then type cd win95
and press enter

then type setup
and press enter


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

That did make sense. I understand that part noe. The disks are 2 entirely different ones than I have used before. They were in the machine I am working on. It was running 3.1 and I wanted to install 95. The 95 I have is a full install, not an upgrade and said I could not use it to upgrade from 3.1. I did a complete partition/format on the disks and had no trouble. It will read the E: drive and start to install,run scandisk, start to initialize, and then give me the ERROR -1. The HD"s are Quantum Fireball 504 Mg (set as pri. master) and a Conner 420Mg (set as slave) They are both listed in fdisk info. I just tried to install95 again, and this time after scandisk it said: Please wait while setup initializes...
and then said CDR101 : not ready reading drive E. How could it read drive a to give me the prompt and do the scandisk part of install and then not read it after it starts to initialize? This stuff does keep one humble.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Try cleaning the disk itself..........


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

Okay, Here's what I did. I took out the 2 HD's that were in this computer. I then put in the 2 gig samsung HD (the bad one) and hooked up the CDROM to the same cable designated as slave. I then rebooted with maxblast and partitioned/formatted the drive.(this after changing bios to reflect 2 hd's and no cdrom) After format I then installed MSCDEX.EXE as per your instructions. Then booted from win95 boot diskand installed the CD driver info from floppy. I then went to drive D: got a prompt and typed win95\setup. It worked! The only touchy part after that was trying to find my original certificate for the number. 

I spoke too soon. It has gone through the entire install process. It made a bootdisk successfully, and then started Copying files. When it got to 84%, it found a Setup(.CAB) File Error. There is a STOP sign in the box and text that reads: "Setup has detected the following decoding error 'could not decode this setup (.CAB) file.'.
Setup will attempt to recover from this situation. Click OK to continue." 
I pushed OK many times and the box comes right back up. 
I thought we beat it. I know, I know, It's probably the drive.
What is a .CAB file and can it be repaired?
Gene


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

The disk itself may contain scratches, smudges, fingerprints....have you tried cleaning it?

Another thing you might try is to create a directory on the hard drive......say for example win95....then copy the contents of the cdrom to the c: drive, and run setup from the hard drive.


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

How do I do that? ( no, not clean the disk, I mean the other thing)


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Well, I'd start with a clean formatted hard drive (again).....once at a c: prompt, type

md win95
and press enter

then change to the cdrom drive, get to the win95 directory, and type

copy *.* c:\win95
and press enter

after it's done copying, change to the c:\win95 directory
and type

setup
and press enter


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

Well, It's done. Here is what finally happened. I tried to copy to the HD and was unable to do so. It kept saying it couldn't find the file. I had another win95 full install disk that I had tried before. When I used the first one the install made it to 84%. The second one made it to 82%. I had been reformatting between each install attempt. This time after format, I started install with the disc that made it to 84%. When it reached the STOP message, I took that disk out of the drive and put in the other win95 disk and pushed retry. It took it. It finished the install and seems to be functioning perfectly. I'm going to bed. Thank you for all your help with the marathon. The volume label is still the same. ha ha
How do I declare this issue RESOLVED.
Gene LeGodais


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,

Well thats a way i havent seen before!
I'm glad you got it to load

If you can get all the cabs to go on
one way or another, it may help later
when the system asks for CD, just
direct it to cabs.

John


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Very good!

As far as marking the thread Resolved is concerned, you need to click on the Report link near the Quote and Edit links in your post and then report to a mod that the thread can be marked solved or resolved 

[tsg=yourewelcome][/tsg]


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Whew, why do I feel so tired!   

Glad you got it installed....I still see future problems with other software installations.....hope not, but.........


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

This morning I installed MS word, a music player, MS Games, and Paint shop pro 7. So far so good, they all work great. I am blown away. Thanks again for the hand holding through this adventure.
Gene


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Good for you......those 150 hail Mary's I did this morning really worked


----------

